# Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics! Updated 8/9



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

Surefire A2 LED Aviator Review

_Updated with disassembled pics 8/10_







*Specifications*


High Mode: 113 Lumens
Low Mode: 3 Lumens
Runtime High/Low: 2.5/17.2 hours
Weight: 4.3oz or 121.90g
Length: 5.4in or 13.72cm
Battery Config.: 2 x CR123
Body Material: Aluminum MIL-SPEC Anodized




To start off the packaging is the same as the LX2, nice and simply, yet still elegant. There are a few check boxes on the rear, indicating the selected colour of the light.































The feel of the A2L is much alike the LX2, however the momentary on action is alot 'softer' and 'smoother' than my LX2. Whether that is because they have slightly 'improved' the design, or just by nature I am not sure. The A2L is another of Surefires new 'Fluted' designs, which I really like the look an feel of.
















The pocket clip is the same as the LX2, and there are still the rubbing issues for the tailcap, and the possibility of the anchor of the clip 'scrapping' on the head of the light when turned, so I suggest you check this when you receive yours! :thumbsup:











The red led's hurt!
I can look into my Y/G A2 all day (and night) and be fine, but with the A2L, I was blinded . They seem to have significantly greater output, and they have a much less ringy appearance against a wall up close aswell!











This beamshots is approx. 20cm from the wall







The main beam is definitely no where near as bright as my LX2 or E2DL, and it has a bluish tint to it, however the beam profile is very smooth!
It is very comparable to that of the original A2, and I believe that this may of been SF intention!
You can also clearly see the red tint towards the edge of the beam, which is strange but appealing to me.

Indoor: A2L then A2





















Outdoor: A2L then A2, followed by a A2L and LX2 comparison.

























On my other A2 and my LX2 the lanyard attachment rings are very set in place, and have a lot of resistance to them, however on my A2L it almost wants to roll around when I hold it in the air... the only reason this is a let down is for photography, as the ring normally allow you to lay the light however you want to :laughing:

The body and tailcap are the same as the LX2, suggesting to me that possibly the serial numbers will intertwine.
Anodising isn't matched, and this may upset some buyers, or put some possible buyers off.

The bezel has the same styling as the original A2 which I love, and it is great for any nostalgia!






This light is definitely a carrier! 
With a suggested 2.5hours runtime on the primary led, which is brighter than the original A2, you can't beat the added runtime!

All in all this is a strong, rugged feeling light, with the output to go with it.


*Disassembled:*




































Thanks for reading :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*



>



Cool, thanks for the review and pictures. I'm not too sure about these new two-tone SF bodies though :laughing:

-Robert


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Thanks mate :thumbsup:

Haha, read my response in the LX2 thread that I just posted to you :nana:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

That thing looks sweet!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

And it really is!

I just can't wait until it is night!

This is such an awesome early B'day present it's not funny!


I'll get the beamshots up tonight so everyone can see it in action.

I think alot of fence sitters will wish that they had of taken the plunge straight away


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Nice review Dime. I look forward to your outdoor shots. :thumbsup:

This is one I'm passing on. I prefer the incan in the original even with the low runtime and less lumens. I don't care for that two tone body either.

My pipe dream is for a single cell with the incan (A1).


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Thanks Barbarian,

I understand where you are coming from, I also love my ican A2, even being an LED man!

A Sufefire A1...


----------



## koala (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

I love the two tone body. Nice review mate.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Thanks koala :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1970 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*



koala said:


> I love the two tone body. Nice review mate.


I also like the two tone effect - it looks intentional with the lighter ring around the bezel and the tailcap being a similar colour.

P.S. Nice review you did there. Your photos are excellent.

James....


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*



jimmy1970 said:


> I also like the two tone effect - it looks intentional with the lighter ring around the bezel and the tailcap being a similar colour.
> 
> P.S. Nice review you did there. Your photos are excellent.
> 
> James....



I agree! I think since its so hard for them to get the anodizing right why not throw it WAY off intentionally! Adds some character id say. Thanks for the review DimeRazorback! The primary beam looks beautiful as well! Glad to know some of them ugly rings are gone in the secondary red also! Mine on my regular A2 are hideous!


----------



## WildChild (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*



gsxrac said:


> I agree! I think since its so hard for them to get the anodizing right why not throw it WAY off intentionally! Adds some character id say. Thanks for the review DimeRazorback! The primary beam looks beautiful as well! Glad to know some of them ugly rings are gone in the secondary red also! Mine on my regular A2 are hideous!



The latest batches of A2 (2007+ I think) have brighter and less ringy LEDs. I had a older round body A2 that had dim and very ringy LEDs. It was replaced by SF as it had a few contact problems with the incandescent bulb... I love the replacement I got... seen in my avatar!


----------



## jchoo (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

The main beam is pretty cool, huh? That will definitely put off a lot of A2 aficionados.

That thing is begging for a high CRI neutral white LED.


----------



## computernut (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Thanks for posting the review and pics! I like the multi-tone anodizing. My L1 has a purplish body mixed with greenish tones which adds some character. I'm torn between getting a Red A2L and a White. I'll probably have my mind made up as soon as I get all the pennies collected for my next purchase


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Red!
You can get low white output on any light!

:devil:


----------



## l2icel3all (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*



RobertM said:


> Cool, thanks for the review and pictures. I'm not too sure about these new two-tone SF bodies though :laughing:
> 
> -Robert



For some odd reason I'm in love with the mismatched tone of the bodies. Its strange but true.....:huh:


----------



## 276 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Anyone know why it says 113 lumens on high instead of 120, on surefires site its says the same thing if you get the red or blue led's.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

lower output of the secondary leds'

Primary is 110lumens, secondary is either 10 or 3 lumens.

110 + 10 = 120 green/white
110 + 3 = 113 red/blue


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

oh man...I think I'm gonna have to get one of these for my B-day...

-Mayo


----------



## cue003 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*

Congrats on the new light. When nightfall comes I will be interested to see which you prefer the LX2 or the A2L... 

Looking forward to more beamshots at various distances.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Yeah I'm just sitting around waiting for it to get dark! 

I have added some beamshots of the secondary leds to show the reduction in rings :thumbsup:


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Drool! 

Looks like another winner from Surefire. The Red looks insanely bright! Great review, I'm sure we'll have a bunch more members with A2L soon enough. :thumbsup:

(BTW anyone taking bets the AZ2 will come in a nice box like the A2L & LX2?)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Yeah my bet is that it will :thumbsup:

Hopefully it doesn't come out too soon or I will have to sell something


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



DimeRazorback said:


> Yeah my bet is that it will :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't come out too soon or I will have to sell something



I'll venture a guess your currently one of the few people in Australia with a A2L right now. That might change after people start reading this thread.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Great review!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Hehehe :devil:

jp2515, I hope it does change!
We need more of these beauties down here!!!


Review updated with indoor beamshots corresponding to my beamshot thread


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Nice review. Thanks! lovecpf


----------



## munchs (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Thanks for the Great review with Nice Pictures!


----------



## Phredd (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



DimeRazorback said:


> The red led's hurt! ... They seem to have significantly greater output, and they have a much less ringy appearance against a wall up close aswell!



If the red LEDs are that bright, then the white LEDs, at three times the output as red, will be much too bright. I may have to keep my A2i, which has a great low flood. I'll know for sure on Monday when my white A2L comes in.



l2icel3all said:


> For some odd reason I'm in love with the mismatched tone of the bodies. Its strange but true.....:huh:



I agree, though I prefer to call it two-tone.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Outdoor beamshots are up!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Great review and pics, I'm more tempted than before, even with the two tone body. 

One question: how big in diameter is it, compared to a 6P or something? I'm wondering if it might make a great EDC, and the 6P is one that I have carried before on a daily basis.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Thanks for the shots.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Can we get a pic of the A2 and the A2L side by side please...:thumbsup:


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



> (BTW anyone taking bets the AZ2 will come in a nice box like the A2L & LX2?)


 
I know this has been described somewhere before, but I cannot find it.... what is the AZ2? :thinking:

MSax


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



MSaxatilus said:


> I know this has been described somewhere before, but I cannot find it.... what is the AZ2? :thinking:
> 
> MSax



New LED version of the G2/Z2 Combatlight


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MSaxatilus*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gotcha! Thanks.

MSax


----------



## Size15's (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



MSaxatilus said:


> I know this has been described somewhere before, but I cannot find it.... what is the AZ2? :thinking:
> 
> MSax


I would describe it more as a CombatLight version of the A2L. It is like an A2L with a CombatGrip.

The other way to describe the AZ2 would be more dedicated CombatLight version of the L5 with added low-beam two-stage functionality.
Or a more dedicated LED bezel version of the Z2L with added low-beam two-stage functionality.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Hey guys, thanks for the comments.

I am leaving for a weekend away right now so I will take 6P/A2L comp. shots when I'm back later on sunday. But I can say that it is slightly shorter and significantly slimmer!

Here is a A2 & A2L side by side


----------



## Vesper (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Thanks for the review. That's a really nice looking light.


----------



## reneir0492 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

my local batteries plus store was selling the a2l for 190$ and they only have one and its mine :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Here are the 6P, and A2L comparison shots for jonesy.

As you can see, it is a little slimmer :thumbsup:


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

anyone with A2L and E-series head can try if you can screw in the E-head on to A2L body and tailcap? I assume its just like LX2 where the electronics is in the head now instead of the body?
I'm wondering if it will work 

DimeRazorback, do you mind doing an exploded shot of the A2L please  TYIA


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

When you say exploded what do you mean?


----------



## alantch (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Blowing it up with a grenade and take pics of what's left of it? Just j/k 
I think what he meant was to separate the head, body and tailcap and take a pic of the light with the 3 parts lined up. Pics of the head contact area, the body and tailcap innards would be very much welcomed as well.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Thats what I assumed :nana: & plan on doing tomorrow during the day :thumbsup:


----------



## seale_navy (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

heyy..

do you mind me asking where did u buy the surefire A2L in Australia, its not here in UK yet though?


----------



## Haz (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Thanks for the review DimeRazorback.

Although i like an led as the main beam for durability and runtime. I do prefer the warmer incan on the A2. I wish they decide to include a warmer led as the main beam, instead of the cooler one


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

I got it from a seller on ebay.

I was the same seller that many of us got the LX2 when it first came out.

At the moment they don't have any Surefires listed as they are changing their license, or something along those lines... the items will be relisted within a week, is what I was told :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



Haz said:


> Thanks for the review DimeRazorback.
> 
> Although i like an led as the main beam for durability and runtime. I do prefer the warmer incan on the A2. I wish they decide to include a warmer led as the main beam, instead of the cooler one



Yeah I know what you mean, I think a few people have the same opinion and wish that they had of used a warm emitter.

I'm on the fence either way!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

I have updated and reformatted my review 

I have also added additional images including some disassembled ones :devil:


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

BTW Dime...Happy birthday even though it is now Monday for you


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## alantch (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

DimeRazorback, can you check see if the A2L head is able to screw onto the A2 body (with the batts removed of course)? I know I won't work but if it does, I may have an idea for a lego


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

It's not lego compatible, the head threads are a different diameter


----------



## cue003 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

So Dimerazorback.....Which do you prefer... A2L or LX2 for a 2x123 light?

Do you have the Red A2L and a Green A2L? 

I saw you said the tail action is smoother on your A2L... can the tail cap be interchanged and work properly on the LX2?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

I guess you see the pics in my review :nana

I have a red one.

The tailcaps are the same type.

When I say smoother, I just mean a little less resistance to my thumb... isn't a deal at all.

I don't know which I prefer... the A2L is good because of the red low level that wont affect your night vision... but the higher output of the LX2 is a big advantage.

Depends on the usage I guess!

:thumbsup:


----------



## alantch (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*



DimeRazorback said:


> It's not lego compatible, the head threads are a different diameter


Thanks!


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the review and the nice comparison shots. I really like the look of the Red Beam. I just recently got an Incan A2, but it has the white LEDs. 

From the photos, I think the LX2 looks really good in comparison. Maybe it's just your sample, but the beam is way too cool on the A2L. The LX2 on the other hand looks quite nice. Still I like the look of the Red output, although I wish they would have modified the light in some way such that the Red-LEDs were no longer on when the main light was activated.

Not for me... but I want a nice red light. I got a Zebra but it arrived DOA, have to send it for repair before I can see if it will satisfy my lust for a Red light.

Thanks for putting the review together.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks StandardBattery! :thumbsup:

I too will be interested to see if they are all as cool in output as mine!

Just have to wait for someone else to post some beamshots :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*



l2icel3all said:


> For some odd reason I'm in love with the mismatched tone of the bodies. Its strange but true.....:huh:



Yes it has a strange supernatural appeal doesn't it? that 'rock-coat' finish isn't unattractive at all! :thumbsup:


DRB' nice review... thanks for going to all that trouble, if I may ask where are the beam shots from your weekend away? :thinking:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to do any!

It was busy busy busy :thumbsup:

I received my M60W today... so i'm going to do a M60, M60W and M30 beamshot comparison later  (not in this thread obviously )

:twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, this does look to be an absolutely excellent looking light there. In saying that the Red of this one is significantly brighter than the Y/G of the original A2, it would then stand to reason that it is even more significant of an increase over the old red A2, correct? That was one of my biggest disappointments of the red aviator, is that in red, I was wishing for just a little more output.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 10, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Wow, this does look to be an absolutely excellent looking light there. In saying that the Red of this one is significantly brighter than the Y/G of the original A2, it would then stand to reason that it is even more significant of an increase over the old red A2, correct? That was one of my biggest disappointments of the red aviator, is that in red, I was wishing for just a little more output.



FWIW, the original A2 in red is brighter than Y/G. In fact, Y/G is the dimmest of all of the colors on the incan Aviators.

-Robert


----------



## greenLED (Aug 10, 2009)

speaking of Y/G... any word on why Y/G is no longer available for the A2L?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 10, 2009)

I really like the Y/G on my Kroma Milspec. It is indeed dim, supposedly NVG compatible, and seems to give me much better visual acuity than red when I need dim light.


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review*



DimeRazorback said:


> Thanks Barbarian,
> 
> I understand where you are coming from, I also love my ican A2, even being an LED man!



My feelings as well. The original A2 is a piece of history and a keeper. The neutral tint Quark123 would be the sort of LED I would use if I were going to contemplate creating an LED based A2 replacement. Best of both worlds, albeit lacking any incandescent nostalgia.


----------



## DLaird8201 (Aug 10, 2009)

My A2 is also still loved. This new on looks great and I've waited a long time for it but I want a brighter low, so I think I will wait for the AZ2. Do like how they have clean up the beam on the four LEDs .:twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 10, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Wow, this does look to be an absolutely excellent looking light there. In saying that the Red of this one is significantly brighter than the Y/G of the original A2, it would then stand to reason that it is even more significant of an increase over the old red A2, correct? That was one of my biggest disappointments of the red aviator, is that in red, I was wishing for just a little more output.



As has been mentioned already, the yellow-green led's are dim compared to the other colours of the original a2. So it is quite possible that they are about the same intensity as the originals... hard for me to deny or confirm as I only have the Y-G versions


----------



## dasbury (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a question guys. I'm a noob that just purchased an A2 and an A2L. Is it operation of these 2 stage lights as follows:

press gently on the end cap - LED
pres hard - dual beam

My question is, can you operate these light in primary mode only, or is it just secondary LED or both?

Thanks in advance,

Dennis


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 15, 2010)

As you have by now noted, the A2's will operate just fine in the first mode (LED's) alone, without the primarly beam turning on, however when you turn furter, or press further both beams will turn on. No way to turn off the first mode, the LED's. When I had my A2, incan model, I removed the LED ring to improve runtime, mainly because the LED ring was red LED's.

Bill


----------



## zven (Jan 15, 2010)

dasbury said:


> My question is, can you operate these light in primary mode only, or is it just secondary LED or both?



As noted by Bullzeyebill, the A2 operates such that the secondary emitters are activated in both modes of operation. It's been a while since I handled an A2L, but I believe it's the same.

The wisdom in this design for the incandescent model is that you aren't left in the dark when operating on high in case your primary bulb burns out, filament breaks, etc. I'm not sure if there's a corresponding functional reason for the all-LED Aviator to work like this, though - maybe the circuitry is simpler/more reliable like this?


----------



## carrot (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Didn't see this review before... very cool, excellent review.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 16, 2010)

Great review. Makes me want an A2L..... but LX2 is on the top of that list. 


I REALLY want that light.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you guys!

The compliments are highly appreciated!

:thumbsup:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 16, 2010)

no nonsense SF A2L,anybody & everybody will fall in love with it when first time looking


----------



## SunStar (Jan 16, 2010)

Great review and great beamshots!!

I got to play with the A2L's at last years SHOT Show. The only problem was that it wasn't dark.

I have the Y/G A2 and love the color rendition that the Y/G provides as well as how easy on dark adapted vision it is. I'm kind of torn between the G or R A2L. Has anyone done a comparison of the two? I'm not sure that G would provide the color rendition that Y/G provides and it could be a little harsher on night adapted eyes too. Has anyone compared the G, Y/G and R A2 variants for practicality and utility?


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Jan 16, 2010)

Great review and photos!

Definitely a nice looking light. 
The 2 tone don't bother me whatsoever, probably not noticeable in the dark anyway :laughing: 

Adding this one to the 'would be cool to have' list!

tgwnn


----------



## zven (Jan 17, 2010)

SunStar said:


> I have the Y/G A2 and love the color rendition that the Y/G provides as well as how easy on dark adapted vision it is. I'm kind of torn between the G or R A2L. Has anyone done a comparison of the two? I'm not sure that G would provide the color rendition that Y/G provides and it could be a little harsher on night adapted eyes too. Has anyone compared the G, Y/G and R A2 variants for practicality and utility?



Yes, there has indeed been a comparison of the A2 color variants. In fact, it's one of the best LED/color rendering/beam pattern/etc. comparisons I've seen on these boards: greenLED's comparison of A2 LED colors. And it's just one among many of the wonderful threads out there devoted to the legendary A2.

Unfortunately I'm not aware of any such comparisons for the A2L colors. Personally (based on pure speculation, as well as the properties of green and red lights), I would expect the A2L-RD to preserve your night vision slightly better, but that you would be able to distinguish between colors slightly better with the A2L-GN. Note that I say "distinguish between colors", nothing about actual "color rendering". Of course, for more details on all that, you could look up the various threads around here about red LEDs and wavelengths vs. green LEDs and wavelengths, colored light for night vision, etc., etc.

Also, if memory serves, the white and green versions of the A2L were designed to operate at 10 lumens on low, whereas the blue and red versions were designed to put out 3 lumens.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

Yep, especially the Red one...just wish they would have done a YG version. Wouldn't mind having a white one either...nice flood for up close, and a decnet throw on high. Bye-Bye diffusers! I LOVE my L2, but it lacks throw.


----------



## Kauto (Oct 23, 2013)

I only just joined this forum but have heard that it's a very good place for flashlight 'gurus' can meet up and chat! Anyways, back to business; this is a very good review and I have purchased one which will hopefully arrive tomorrow :naughty: well done on the review and I will try to make my own too!

Cheers,
Kauto


----------



## kelmo (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome to CPF!

The A2L is underloved IMHO. I have both a red and green one. When it's really dark and your eyes have adjusted the 120 lumen main beam is perfect.

Got to dust off my green one for Halloween!

kelmo


----------



## bigfoot (Apr 3, 2014)

Great review and photos! The A2L in red is sure pulling at my wallet strings... looks like they are going for around $180-190 new right now. Dunno if that's a good deal or not. I recently acquired a Kroma MilSpec and the multiple LED colors are pretty suh-weet.  Is the main white LED in the A2L similar to what is found in the more recent versions of the Kroma MS? Has the tint improved at all in the last few years?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 4, 2014)

bigfoot said:


> Great review and photos! The A2L in red is sure pulling at my wallet strings... looks like they are going for around $180-190 new right now. Dunno if that's a good deal or not. I recently acquired a Kroma MilSpec and the multiple LED colors are pretty suh-weet.  Is the main white LED in the A2L similar to what is found in the more recent versions of the Kroma MS? Has the tint improved at all in the last few years?



I have an A2L in red and it is a good combination. The beam pattern on low is a lot nicer than the low on my red A2, which was sort of ringy. It didn't matter if you shined it on something a few feet out, but if you were trying to read or do something up close you would notice it. 

IMHO, the AZ2 captured the spirit of the original A2 in LED form much better than the A2L does. The low is really floody and the high is a pencil thin beam that really reaches out. Not as much throw as an LX2 or an E2DL, but close. I really wished they had put that one out with different colored secondaries... especially Y/G, which is my favorite color for them (not available in A2L either.)


----------



## tobrien (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Surefire A2L Review: Beamshots & Pics!*

amazing photography work!


----------

